
The Time I Got Recruited to Collude with the Russians – Lawfare - McKittrick
https://lawfareblog.com/time-i-got-recruited-collude-russians
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14675135](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14675135)

Less than an hour ago, 21+ points

